# FrightTour 2009 Schedule



## FrightTour (Feb 9, 2009)

*FrightTour.com 2009 Schedule*

The 2009 Schedule of Parks & Dates will be released on June 1, 2009.

At that time, FrightTour Members will have the chance to purchase spots from 5 Theme Parks. Each Theme Park will have a designated number of available spots and each spot will differ in price per spot. All spots must be purchased for event to take place. If spots are left unpurchased a full refund will be given to those who purchased spots.

Each spot is garunteed the following:

Free FrightTour Merchandise
ERT on selected Coaster(s)
Luncheon
Discounted Admission Ticket

Hope to see you on June 1, 2009. Check back here for more updates!


----------

